# catfish bait question



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Has anyone used SQUID for catfish bait? How do you cut it up to put on a hook? Does it leave a scent trail ? How do you buy it?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

you can buy it at most grocery stores, but I've always just cooked it and ate it, isn't the smelliest of foods.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have used it before. Used to buy a frozen brick of it at a fish market in Wheeling WV. Its rather tough as long as it doesn't go bad. I used to cut it in rings to whatever size you wanna use. I have had mixed result on it, some times it worked and other times it didn't. Its worth giving it a try if you can get it cheap. After it has thawed out in the sun all day it will get a good funk going that will turn something on.

Jake


----------



## Raines (Jan 28, 2005)

I like using it at the ocean it is tough, and i'm sure there is some scent trail coming off of it. I never thought of it for catfish. Back to the scent in florida last year i was using a sabiki for bait i tipped the tiny hooks with the smallest peices of tenticles and would fill it up more times than not. On the other hand not tipping it got alot of looks and very few hook ups. I realize those bait fish are completely unlike a fresh water cat,but they surely smelled it.If you try it please let us know how it goes.Good luck


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have used squid for years and have had many people ask me about it. They are almost always amazed when I tell them that it is a very good catfish bait. I always hear the same comment- "that's saltwater stuff. Why would a catfish eat that?" Well, catfish will eat the heck out of shrimp too, won't they? 

Squid is great because it is tough and gives off a good scent trail. You need to know how to rig it though. I buy it in a 3 lb box at Meijer and it usually costs $5.99 for the box. 

Buy ONLY the whole, uncleaned squid. You'll find it as calamari in some stores and as squid in others. Meijer has whole uncleaned squid- Krogers sells just the tubes. You want the head, the tentacles and the guts. Buy it frozen and keep it frozen. It cuts easily when frozen and doesn't reek when frozen. It will thaw in the water and leach out a scent trail as it does so. I will get three to four baits out of an average squid. I'll use the head and tentacles as one bait, just stick your hook through the head between the eyes and let it hang. The body I cut into 2/3 sections depending on how big it is. I will cut it in chunks and just stick the hook through once. The tail section that looks like an arrowhead is a good bait that will stay on your hook until you take it off. 

At times when the fish are being finicky, I change things a bit. I'll cut the squid in strips lengthwise and use the pieces almost like a porkrind. The 6" long strips flutter in the current and the blues will slurp them up. My best number night came on squid a couple years ago- got over a dozen nice cats on one spot fishing with squid strips. It really does work. It seems the hits I get when fishing strips like this are harder and more definite- I think the cats hit it like a live bait as opposed to just picking up a dead bait. I'll take squid with me nearly every trip out just in case. 

One downside to squid though. Like dip baits and livers, it tends to be a small fish bait. You'll get channels and blues on it like candy but they'll be under 10 pounds in most cases. I've never caught a big cat so maybe I'm not the best one to talk, but in my experience and from what I've read, this type of bait appeals to smaller fish. If you want big fish, go with big live baits. 

It's a good, dependable and durable bait that will catch catfish. However, be warned. If you buy squid and don't use it all and accidentally leave it in the cooler for two weeks after the fishing trip, just throw the cooler away. DON'T open the cooler up, DON'T try to wash it out, DON'T try to save it. It WILL kill you and probably peel the paint off your garage walls. Rotten squid might be considered a WMD under some circumstances. Two weeks in 90° weather can be that circumstance. (I know this from firsthand experience!!! ) LOL 

UFM82


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

> accidentally leave it in the cooler for two weeks


 I thought you always had it for dinner when done. I have to admit to leaving bait in th ecooler, although my son was the culprit with some skipjacks in the back of my van. I learned a long time ago with shad, only they were in my livewell of my old Skeeter. Yeah, grin & bear it, just have to get down & clean it...... :S


----------

